# 14 acres in central NY



## Umble (Apr 23, 2013)

Benefit from our mistakes! The husband and I bought this land to start our homestead, but have run out of money. It's 14.4 acres, with a 4 acre field in the middle and forest on three sides. A professionally built road goes back to the site, and your only neighbors will be seasonal hunters and snowmobilers. There is a 16x20 Amish-built cabin, some insulation (not yet installed) and a wood stove are included. We've already put in some fruit and nut trees, and the woods are full of deer, turkey, wild leeks, and sugar maples. The area is rural, with an Amish community down the road, but our land is just outside of a small town with all the services you might need. This would be a great camp or homestead. The snowmobile trail system goes by less than a mile away, the Salmon River reservoir is down the road, and it's in an extended hunting season area. All this jewel needs is a caretaker.

http://www.realtor.com/realestatean...w-Rd_Williamstown_NY_13493_M31005-23340?row=2


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Nice looking place, Umble! I wish that I was in the market for property right now and I do wish you all the best in finding a buyer. I'm in the Syracuse area. If I hear of anyone that might be interested, then I'll send them your way. I saved the realtor.com listing.


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

what are the taxes in NY for this ?? where in Utica area ??


----------

